# l245 diy rebuild



## stacker (Mar 2, 2007)

Hay here i go still trying to get someone off there tractor long enough to ask if anyone has done a diy rebuild or rering and head on a l245


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I haven't done this. Why are you considering this? Is the engine hard starting?


----------



## stacker (Mar 2, 2007)

*diy rebuild l245*

No Cheif just trying to get my ducks in a row,i'm going to pick her up fri. and like to get a worst case scenero.hope that all i have to do is put it back together replace and injector or repair a fuel problem. for what ever reason the orginal mech didn't go there I think he might have been full of bull because the tractor was running it just started missing didn't perform a compression check or crack an injector. Sounds like he was a parts puller. I hope and when it comes down to it. It will be something simple. cross your fingers. Let you know when i get her home. Thanks Cliff


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

A couse of action you may want to consider is to get the machine home, reassembed and running first. Then test it out and observe how it performs, make a list of problems, and then consider whether the entire machine needs to be torn into or overhauled. These Kubota's are normally very reliable and long lasing machines. Sometimes it may be better not to fix what ain't broke.


----------



## stacker (Mar 2, 2007)

*diy rebuild l245*

Thanks Cheif sounds like a plan as far as i know the machine performed good only issue was a miss and again i hope this is just a fuel problem or similar problem and all i have to do is put it back together and repair the problem. 10-4 on don't fix it if it ain't broke. thanks again.


----------

